# test



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

test


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

*handle wrap*

what is a good handle wrap for a surf rod that looks good and stays on?, thanks


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

shrink tube.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Where would I find this shrink tube please?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mudhole.com, acidrod.com, merricktackle.com are just a few places I know of. Look for the X flocked shrink tube.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Tarred seiners twine makes a very durable handle.

I just did the handle on my CTS:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Tarred seiners twine makes a very durable handle.
> 
> I just did the handle on my CTS:



..I wrapped my 8' 10" Sabre tuna stick with twine...

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I prefer shrink tube myself, but cork tape or twine will do ya good. Any rod building supplier carries them.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the split grip, with cork tape.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i prefer cork tape but the twine works fine to


----------

